# Feeling extremely depressed at night time?



## odnx

*................................*

.....................................


----------



## Fruitcake

I used to feel that exact way quite often when I had depression. What do you tend to do when you're staying up? I always went online till early morning and that made me more depressed than if I read during the night or got things done like tidying up a bit, because I felt like at least I was getting something done.

Do you know why you get depressed that you're not staying up late if you go to bed early? For me it was that I felt terrible doing nothing while waiting to get to sleep, and it took me a long time to get to sleep because of bad sleep habits. If you improved your sleep habits you would get to sleep more quickly and that would be less of a problem (if that is a problem for you). You could try doing things like making sure you're not hungry before bed, trying to wake up before noon, not sleeping throughout the day, not using a laptop in bed, and not watching tv or using the internet in the hour before you go to bed.

I'm not sure about this, but it might be a good idea to make sure you eat healthily throughout the night too, since if you wake up at 3pm you might not be getting enough meals throughout the day and that would be contributing to your depression, and lack of energy if you have that too.


----------



## NatureFellow

I just go on really long walks until my feet have blisters and my toes start cramping, then I head home and have the best nights sleep anyone has ever had.

All that fresh air, combined with being around people, heavy traffic and society for a few hours, it really drains me. 

As opposed to going to the gym (which I do sometimes)...the gym is good excersize but doesn't really push boundaries as far as SA is concerned.


----------



## upndownboi

*feeling worse at night*

i used to get this a lot from having little to focus on at night while not being tired enough to sleep. my darkest moods were usually at night/early hours.

going to the gym helped, as well as generally helping ur mental health its also easier to get to sleep. also, i sometimes take otc sleeping tablets (doxylamine) or magnesium, also i play videogames that focus my mind until i'm falling asleep, also sometimes relaxing audiobooks like alan bennetts reading of wind in the willows once im in bed, i tried listening to comedy audio books in bed but they just ended up keeping me awake cos they were too funny lol


----------



## odnx

Fruitcake said:


> I used to feel that exact way quite often when I had depression. What do you tend to do when you're staying up? I always went online till early morning and that made me more depressed than if I read during the night or got things done like tidying up a bit, because I felt like at least I was getting something done.
> 
> Do you know why you get depressed that you're not staying up late if you go to bed early? For me it was that I felt terrible doing nothing while waiting to get to sleep, and it took me a long time to get to sleep because of bad sleep habits. If you improved your sleep habits you would get to sleep more quickly and that would be less of a problem (if that is a problem for you). You could try doing things like making sure you're not hungry before bed, trying to wake up before noon, not sleeping throughout the day, not using a laptop in bed, and not watching tv or using the internet in the hour before you go to bed.
> 
> I'm not sure about this, but it might be a good idea to make sure you eat healthily throughout the night too, since if you wake up at 3pm you might not be getting enough meals throughout the day and that would be contributing to your depression, and lack of energy if you have that too.


Thanks for replying and sorry it has taken me so long to get back to you!

I usually just watch TV, use the internet, eat, or other things like that when I stay up.

I think the reason I feel depressed when I don't stay up late is that I feel my day was unsuccessful, like I'm unsatisfied with what my day was like, because I woke up late so my day was short, and/or I did nothing. And I actually don't have trouble falling asleep, as odd as tht may seem. I choose to stay awake -- I do become tired, but I want to stay awake.

Lately I haven't really been eating while I've been up, and if I have, it's usually fairly healthy such as oatmeal.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## odnx

NatureFellow said:


> I just go on really long walks until my feet have blisters and my toes start cramping, then I head home and have the best nights sleep anyone has ever had.
> 
> All that fresh air, combined with being around people, heavy traffic and society for a few hours, it really drains me.
> 
> As opposed to going to the gym (which I do sometimes)...the gym is good excersize but doesn't really push boundaries as far as SA is concerned.


Thanks for your advice and sorry I haven't responded earlier! I think I might start doing some exercise while I'm up at night. At least I would be productive then!


----------



## odnx

upndownboi said:


> i used to get this a lot from having little to focus on at night while not being tired enough to sleep. my darkest moods were usually at night/early hours.
> 
> going to the gym helped, as well as generally helping ur mental health its also easier to get to sleep. also, i sometimes take otc sleeping tablets (doxylamine) or magnesium, also i play videogames that focus my mind until i'm falling asleep, also sometimes relaxing audiobooks like alan bennetts reading of wind in the willows once im in bed, i tried listening to comedy audio books in bed but they just ended up keeping me awake cos they were too funny lol


Thanks for replying and sorry I haven't gotten back earlier! My sleeping habit has gotten a bit better since posting this thread, but it's still a problem (it's actually 3:30 am now as I'm writing this). I'm going to try to do more productive things while I'm up at night and then hopefully, if my sleeping problem doesn't improve, I'll at least accomplish some things!


----------



## jim_morrison

twinklebelle said:


> I have clinical depression so I'm depressed pretty much all the time, but I feel so much worse at night. I feel super lonely and hopeless.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?


Yeah absolutely, I feel this a lot of the time.


----------



## Zerix

I'm the exact same way, can totally relate... I love staying up late, for some reason I just hate going to sleep early I don't know why, and on the days I can sleep in I usually do til 2, only wake up early on Tues & Thurs when I have school, and that's a bi*ch!
I always wondered if I was actually depressed, but I don't know, each day is kinda different for me in terms of feelings, well damn, every hour is actually different, but night time definitely gets me down sometimes. I guess cause you feel unproductive you wanna stay up later, you really don't want the day to end, or so what I think.. Always have to smoke some herb so I can feel ok and start getting drowsy... even kinda feel that way right now :roll


----------



## Lord Winter

Most days I suffer from extreme depression myself. The night however (and I mean late at night) when everyone in my house has fallen asleep, and also get the feeling (illusion maybe) that most of the people I know are also asleep I tend to find a moment of temporary peace. that's why I end up sleeping after 4am, listening to music and surfing on my PC.


----------



## Benn

I love the alone time late at night to reflect on my day and relax by myself. But I think having a good nights sleep is also something important to someone with SA because you tend to think clearer and more open to socializing when you're not tired.


----------



## geon106

twinklebelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have clinical depression so I'm depressed pretty much all the time, but I feel so much worse at night. I feel super lonely and hopeless.
> 
> I stay up until around 2 to 4 a.m. and wake up around 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. I would like to have a more normal sleep schedule, but for some reason I feel the need to stay up late, even though it makes me depressed that night and then when I can't wake up early the next day. But at the same time, if I go to bed early, I get depressed that I'm not staying up late.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> What could I do? I know I should probably just go to sleep early, but I don't know how I'll be able to.


Night time is when i get most lonely and depressed too. I think thats quite common.

I cope by absorbing myself in a computer game to take my mind off things, listening to "happy" music, i.e with good memories. Or I go on MSN and talk to people or try and make friends on here.

Have you tried maybe having a bath, then laying in bed and reading? you'll feel relaxed and the book will take your mind off things until your tired and sleep, you will think about the book as you drift off. Maybe worth a pop?


----------



## Whatev

Yes, I know how you feel I feel that way at times. I noticed the days I do or feel like I did something productive it goes away but if I'm home all day doing absolutely nothing, especially during the warm months I just feel I'm wasting my life away and get in all depressed mode.


----------



## Invisigirl

It always takes me forever to go to sleep, and sometimes in the time I'm awake my mind generates all these depressing thoughts. Then I start crying and stay awake even longer.

Stupid brain, I just want some sleep! :bah


----------



## FTFADIA

I get super depressed at night too. I think it's cause it's so quiet that it makes me feel lonely. As others have said going for a walk or working out helps. I text with my friend sometimes late at night and that helps a bit too but I don't wanna be a burden and do it every night. 

I stay up late, like OP, and have trouble waking up early and regret staying up late every night. I smoke weed sometimes and or take Nyquil to fall asleep but really need to find a better way.


----------



## Lasair

twinklebelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have clinical depression so I'm depressed pretty much all the time, but I feel so much worse at night. I feel super lonely and hopeless.
> 
> I stay up until around 2 to 4 a.m. and wake up around 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. I would like to have a more normal sleep schedule, but for some reason I feel the need to stay up late, even though it makes me depressed that night and then when I can't wake up early the next day. But at the same time, if I go to bed early, I get depressed that I'm not staying up late.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> What could I do? I know I should probably just go to sleep early, but I don't know how I'll be able to.


Staying up between 2 and 4 is not good if you are feel down hun, you could try changing your sleep pattern and move the things you do late at night to maybe in the morning or later in the day. You could build in a routine that you follow before going to sleep and have something planed to do in the morning that requires you to get up early.


----------



## laura1991

twinklebelle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have clinical depression so I'm depressed pretty much all the time, but I feel so much worse at night. I feel super lonely and hopeless.
> 
> I stay up until around 2 to 4 a.m. and wake up around 10 a.m. to 3 p.m. I would like to have a more normal sleep schedule, but for some reason I feel the need to stay up late, even though it makes me depressed that night and then when I can't wake up early the next day. But at the same time, if I go to bed early, I get depressed that I'm not staying up late.
> 
> Does anyone else feel this way?
> 
> What could I do? I know I should probably just go to sleep early, but I don't know how I'll be able to.


Yeah I have the same issue. I can be tired, but I can't close my eyes and relax. I end up watching something on netflix even though my eyes tell me to go to sleep, my mind keeps moving. Thats when I start to get lonely and wish someone was there to hold me and to fall asleep with. Even if I had a great day, being alone at night by myself just makes me feel down.


----------



## Amna25

Sorry to hear that maybe you can go for a walk or do some exercise so you will be tired and just sleep instead of being depressed?


----------



## odnx

Thanks for all your responses 

Sorry about some of you who have the same issue. 

I've been feeling a little better at night, which is good. I tried to exercise a couple nights ago but was too lazy lol. I'm going to try again though! 

Good luck with your nights!


----------



## straightarrows

last 10 yuears+ most of those years I don't sleep at night!!, I enjoy watching TV! it helps a lot ! trust me


----------



## tehuti88

I'm similar. I think with me, it's the fact that at night, I'm in my room by myself, and the house is quiet, and I get to thinking about how lonely I am and it just all hits me at once. It's even worse when I'm away from home.

I used to be nocturnal. I hate going to bed early no matter how tired I might be, for some reason. Good to hear you're doing somewhat better.


----------



## Ridhzi

What can you do?

You can read, buddy!

Here our some online e-books (Spiritual science):

http://literature.awgp.org/englishbook/Scientific_Spirituality/


----------



## Rodin

This is exactly how I feel. I hate evenings. In fact, I came here tonight because I was starting to get that sinking feeling. I hate hate hate going to sleep early. It's like the end of the world.


----------



## Matomi

I feel that way, a lot.
At night i'm left pondering over my life for hours. 
My sleeping schedule is about the same; i stay awake until 3 to 4 a.m. then have to wake up at 7:00 a.m.
It makes me incredibly exhausted all the time and even more depressed in the long run.


----------



## gno

There are two essential things that keep me away from Depression:

(1) Exercise: What exercise does is it stops or reduces the stress your brain cells suffer from during a depression. The more someone who is suffering from depression exercises the more the person counteracts the stress their brain cells go through. So when you feel depressed just do some exercise that will make you sweat and you’d notice that you’ll gradually begin to feel better.

(2) Go to bed early: When staying up late, you activate the stress related neurotransmitter systems within you. It will further aggravate your depression. Staying up late, especially over midnight, means you want to prolong today, and are not ready for tomorrow. And when tomorrow comes, you just don’t want to get up and face the world. So, go to bed early, and help yourself prepare for the next day. The first few nights when you put yourself in bed early, you won’t be able to sleep immediately, you will twist and turn. But keep at it, after a few nights, your body will get used to it, and you can go back to a good routine of sleep early and rest well.


----------



## gno

*On Stress and Depression.*

Here are a few things that I've figured out re: Stress and Depression.

1. Stress and Depression are two different things.
2. You get stress when there are things that do not go as planned, when you don't know what to do about something, when you are indecisive, or when there is a conflict.

3. Stress does not directly cause Depression. Here is how it goes: when things go wrong, you get stressed out, you spend most of your energy and emotion trying to solve the problem, and you neglect other tasks. At the end of the day, you've realized that the problem is still not solved, and nothing else is done, you get disappointed that it was a wasted day. So you tried to prolong the day in order to salvage it, but at the same time you're dead tired because most of your energy and emotion is drained due to the problem. So you lay awake, doing nothing, or just doing things that is non-productive like watching TV or surfing the net. Then here it comes: your body and mental state are already drained, and you continue to drain it by staying awake, to one point that the chemicals in your brain are out of balance. That's when Depression kicks in.

4. So if you are stressed, but you keep yourself in check about going to bed early and stay physically active through exercises, you will be able to stay away from Depression. You can be stressed and not depressed. Depression is much worse than Stress. Depression is an unbalance state of mind, and it could cause your brain to have destructive, dark thoughts.

5. Conclusion: to keep Depression away, there are only two things you need to do: go to bed early and do exercises.

6. Now even though you can keep Depression away, you still get stressed out with daily things. What to do about that? First of all: observe yourself. Figure out what makes you stressed, and go from there. For me, what often causes me stressed is when I can't make a decision about something, when I feel stuck to a problem and don't know how to solve it. Here's what I think I should do: either (1) sit down and evaluate all facts, and make a decision, to get out of the indecisive state; or (2) put it aside, and continue with other tasks, and come back to it at a later time. Things may change, or my mind will be clearer and I will be able to see things that I didn't see before. ------> Either way, I will be able to continue with my day, and not have to sit there feeling stuck. That will push the stress away.


----------



## gno

7. Also, if at the end of the day you feel that it was a wasted day, don't get too disappointed, just think of it as a fishing day, some days you got lucky and caught plenty of fish, some days you got home empty handed, but you get up the next day and go fishing again. Just shrug it off and move on.


----------



## DistantConnect

Yeah, I get really depressed at night too. I don't know what to suggest but I put up with this, in terms of sleeping I sometimes feel the need to stay up late too, but I do sometimes make myself go to bed earlier. I try relaxation methods and that seems to help me.


----------

